
Show HN: Dyslexic highlighter - daragao
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dyslexia-word-highlighter/nhofjlfcphdefjijmbdcjpaodgdhdpoa?hl=en-GB
======
daragao
Small app I made that highlights text on chrome while you are reading. Good or
bad feedback welcome :) Give it a try, and tell me if I show continue
developing it, or just stop

~~~
brudgers
Is there dyslexia research behind the extension?

~~~
daragao
Not really, just my personal experience. That's weak I know.

